# New Windows 10 machine needs repeated System Restores



## D.Close (Jan 14, 2017)

My computer has begun to be highly unstable. Problems usually begin at the Windows 10 login screen and then escalate.

The first time this happened, it wouldn't read my fingerprint (a recent purchase, model is a KByte) and so I reset it. I rebooted it, and things proceeded normally until the windows logo appeared with the dots spinning in a circle; that circle froze, and the computer became unresponsive. (Prior to this it would boot to the login screen within 10-20 seconds.) I rebooted after waiting a few minutes, it again froze at the same place. A third reboot and a BSOD appeared with a QR code; it restarted before I could note down the error.

I wasn't able to boot into Windows again until I performed a System Restore via recovery media. 

After this happened twice, I reinstalled Windows (clean reinstall), and reinstalled Steam and Microsoft Office before leaving for work.

When I returned this evening, the login screen again appeared, looking unusual, and my keyboard was unresponsive. One reboot and an error message later, I had to resort to a System Restore to be able to reuse my computer.

I've tried blowing out the dust from my computer. I've also (as mentioned) performed a clean reinstall. Trying to fix the problem in Windows RE with Troubleshoot/ Automatic Repair has come up empty. Since a clean reinstall of Windows doesn't work, I suspect it's a hardware issue, but I don't know how to isolate/ debug it. The other possibility is that it might be a driver failure, but again I don't know how to identify the culprit.

I don't have the error messages with me, but they've been very varied (never the same one twice) across the 6-7 times I've seen a BSOD. The failure state hasn't occurred while I'm using the computer, only when I'm trying to reboot.

The computer is about 4 months old, self-constructed.

How can I break the cycle of bootup failures and having to use System Restore to gain access to my computer? It's getting to the point where I'm afraid to stop using my computer.

In Reliability History I see two hardware errors:

(1)
Source
Windows

Summary
Hardware error

Date
‎1/‎14/‎2017 5:19 PM

Status
Report sent

Description
A problem with your hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Code: 144
Parameter 1: 3003
Parameter 2: ffff9c01e29267b8
Parameter 3: 40010000
Parameter 4: 0
OS version: 10_0_14393
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1
OS Version: 10.0.14393.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID: 1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: LKD_0x144_USBHUB3_DEVICE_ENUMERATION_FAILURE_UsbHub3!TelemetryData_CreateReport_VEN_0000_DEV_0000_REV_0000
Server information: c2963408-bdec-4229-9f9a-9857cffc5e9e

and (2)

Source
Windows

Summary
Hardware error

Date
‎1/‎14/‎2017 12:15 AM

Status
Report sent

Description
A problem with your hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Code: ab
Parameter 1: 1
Parameter 2: 300
Parameter 3: a30
Parameter 4: 600000005
OS version: 10_0_14393
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1
OS Version: 10.0.14393.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID: 1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
win32k.sys-20170113-2003.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: BAD_DUMPFILE

-----

I don't know what those things mean.

-----

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 32727 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (191 GB Free); D: 465 GB (121 GB Free); E: 3725 GB (3100 GB Free); F: 2790 GB (1721 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI, Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A12)
Antivirus: Webroot SecureAnywhere, Enabled and Updated

Thank you!


----------



## D.Close (Jan 14, 2017)

As I typed this up, I started getting some 'USB device not recognised' errors, and this tyruned up in Reliability History:

Source
Windows

Summary
Hardware error

Date
‎1/‎14/‎2017 8:25 PM

Status
Not reported

Description
A problem with your hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Code: 144
Parameter 1: 3003
Parameter 2: ffff8181bc8757b8
Parameter 3: 40010000
Parameter 4: 0
OS version: 10_0_14393
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1
OS Version: 10.0.14393.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID: 1033

Files that help describe the problem
USBHUB3-20170114-2025.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml


I think it may be happening again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've tried blowing out the dust from my computer.
> The computer is about 4 months old, self-constructed.


I don't know what environment your computer is exposed to, but it shouldn't need to have excess dust blown out of it after only 4 months.
Did you make sure the processor's heat sink isn't clogged with dust?


> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
> RAM: 32727 Mb
> Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, -1 Mb
> Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (191 GB Free); D: 465 GB (121 GB Free); E: 3725 GB (3100 GB Free); F: 2790 GB (1721 GB Free);
> Motherboard: MSI, Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A12)


The processor and graphic card in your computer use a combined total of 245W of power.
When you factor in the power needs of the other hardware, your computer needs a quality power supply with sufficient wattage.
What brand name and model number and wattage power supply does your computer have?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

